# 69 lac wrinkled up by.............



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

001


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

002


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

003











CHECK THE SITE FOR MORE PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

That looks very nice. Did you guys do the trunk too?

Excellent work.

Later
TC


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

love the color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

how do you do the wrinkles??? i want to do some on my door panels and headliner and dash with crushed and i dont know how to......


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

no i didnt do the trunk these guys never want the trunk done!

about the wrinkles i individually sew them up its real easy. i use other techniques for other applications.


----------



## old_school_48 (Jun 10, 2003)

crazy, my buddy has a 69 deville we bagged, its purple now but it was origannly green, so the door panels and seats are still puke green so we were going to redo his interior this spring, his is a 4 door but the seats are the same, have any tips for the seats? i know caddys can be a bitch to work on


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

be patient!!!!! i'm doin a 69 eldo right now its a bitch too!!!


----------

